# How to search by artist? (FA search)



## Yoshimaster96 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sorry if this is a n00b question, but I can't figure out how to search by artist using FA's search: Search -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Maybe it's one of the @ things, but I dunno. It's not at all obvious.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 17, 2017)

Indeed, it is one of the @ things.  Use @lower and the username of the artist as it appears in the URL of their profile.

@lower quotingmungo for instance will search for content posted by me on my primary account.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Oct 18, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Indeed, it is one of the @ things.  Use @lower and the username of the artist as it appears in the URL of their profile.
> 
> @lower quotingmungo for instance will search for content posted by me on my primary account.


Why @lower? Why not @artist or something?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 18, 2017)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Why @lower? Why not @artist or something?


I dunno, I didn't write the search function. Probably because it's the normalized lowercase version of the artist name, in the database, or something like that.


----------



## Iridia Willowfalls (Nov 18, 2020)

This is still not working for me... Its still not coming up with the artist


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 18, 2020)

If you know the username 100% you can always just change the name in the url and go to their gallery?
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ namegoeshere/
Obviously just swap out namegoeshere with the actual user you're looking for. Otherwise, my only other guess is you might not have the proper spelling of the name.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 19, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> I dunno, I didn't write the search function. Probably because it's the normalized lowercase version of the artist name, in the database, or something like that.


From what little I've attempted, maybe it does directly reference _actual_ column names in the search database.  Not the smartest move or name, but at least it seems properly sanitized....


----------

